# Table of Risk and Pregnancy



## j.berkshire (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm auditing OB charts for a carrier requiring E&Ms for antepartum care.  Any guidance as to where a normal pregnancy would fall within the table of risk?


----------



## LLovett (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't think it does. 

Normal Pregnancy is not a problem/illness, so you really can't count it in the presenting problem category. You would have to go with diagnostics or the management options. 

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## BarbSlattery (Aug 4, 2009)

We use H1000 with the normal pregnancy the V22.0, but most of our clients are medicaid.  I only use an E/M code if the client comes in with a problem and use the V22.2 pregnancy state incidental code with the non 6XX.XX code for antepartum visits.


----------



## amjordan (Aug 4, 2009)

j.berkshire said:


> I'm auditing OB charts for a carrier requiring E&Ms for antepartum care.  Any guidance as to where a normal pregnancy would fall within the table of risk?



I have an OBGYN specific Table of Risk that might help you.  You can email me at angela.jordan@aapcca.org and I can send it to you.


----------



## diseymour (Feb 18, 2016)

*OBGYN specific Table of Risk*

Does anyone have an OB/GYN specific Table of Risk?  I am auditing OB/GYN and Perinatology and it would be a very valuable tool to share with the physicians.


----------



## Jamiemrph485 (Feb 18, 2016)

let me know if you find one, I have been trying to figure this out as well!


----------



## cpclori (Feb 20, 2016)

*Table of Risk*

I would like to receive a copy of the table of risk for pregnancy if you would be willing to share-thanks!
loricpc@comcast.net


----------



## thiru1126 (Mar 11, 2021)

amjordan said:


> I have an OBGYN specific Table of Risk that might help you.  You can email me at angela.jordan@aapcca.org and I can send it to you.


I am doing pregnancy coding Audit and it would be great help if you will send a copy of OBGYN specific Risk table to my mail id: ksthiru1126@gmail.com. Thanks.


----------



## groovynuvy (Mar 30, 2021)

I could benefit from that table of risk myself!!! nubialmiller1998@gmail.com Thanks!!!


----------



## Jenetteis  (Jul 6, 2021)

amjordan said:


> I have an OBGYN specific Table of Risk that might help you.  You can email me at angela.jordan@aapcca.org and I can send it to you.


Hey there, I would like a copy this table of risk please. You can email it to jenetteiscoding@gmail.com. Thank you


----------



## twalls (Jul 6, 2021)

amjordan said:


> I have an OBGYN specific Table of Risk that might help you.  You can email me at angela.jordan@aapcca.org and I can send it to you.


I would also like the Table of Risk for OBGYN. Thank you! twalls00@gmail.com


----------

